# Today in the Fishroom ~ 05/10/08 ex-Cichlasoma pearsei



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

She is a beast.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Beautiful! In a fishy kind of way....

:lol:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

love her!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow how big is she


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

herny said:


> wow how big is she


She's a little over 13"


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow she is beast


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

the second picture is absolutley stunning


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

thats an awesome fish. *MOJO* are these pics all your fish?? Can you post a pic of your fish room?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes. All of these are in my collection. I don't have cover shots of my fishroom. It's nothing special...just a bunch of tanks. I would rather concentrate on what's in the tanks.

Thanks!!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i wish i had your photog skills 8) that is a nice looking fish too :drooling: .


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

fishwolfe said:


> i wish i had your photog skills 8) that is a nice looking fish too :drooling: .


Thanks. It's just practice and time.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Aquamojo said:


> fishwolfe said:
> 
> 
> > i wish i had your photog skills 8) that is a nice looking fish too :drooling: .
> ...


And a remote slave flash.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

whats a remote slave flash?


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

fishwolfe said:


> whats a remote slave flash?


A flash that isn't attached to the top of the camera like most flashes. Photos like this are taken with the only source of light being the flash at the top of the tank. It makes the background black and the lighting looks more like what you'd see in the wild.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Laurel said:


> Aquamojo said:
> 
> 
> > fishwolfe said:
> ...


Actually it's not a remote slave. I have the flash on a sync cord over the tank.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Aquamojo said:


> Laurel said:
> 
> 
> > Aquamojo said:
> ...


pfft, close enough. :wink:

Once again I know just enough about photography to get myself into trouble.


----------

